# Firmware Upgrade For HP LaserJet 3330



## corndale (Dec 4, 2002)

I am looking for the firmware upgrade for the HP LaserJet 3330 multifunction printer which resolves the various scanning function problems. On the HP website, I only find driver updates for PCL5e, PCL6, OCR Libraries & PostScript Drivers. Can someone direct me to a source for this firmware upgrade? Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If HP doesn't have it, it's pretty unlikely that anyone else will have it!


----------



## DRAGIC (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi
When you choose a model of your hp MFC(example Laser Jet 3330),on Hp's site,on the bottom of page(when they ask for your operating system) you will find Fimware(Bios etc.)BUT,TAKE CARE!
I was updated wrong firmware(Firmare update for 3380) on my laser Jet 3330,and now he won't start!
Firmware must be correct,or you may only cry if you update wrong firmware!


----------

